# Key is stuck in ignition of 2011 Chevy cruze



## mikemfoafo (Apr 2, 2014)

Key is stuck in ignition of 2011 chevy cruze and gear will not shift from park what should I do


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

What position is it stuck in? Have you tried "jiggling" the wheel and turning/pulling the key at the same time?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Also, try this thread; http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion-forum/1323-give-me-my-key-back.html


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Pbs ftw!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mikemfoafo said:


> Key is stuck in ignition of 2011 chevy cruze and gear will not shift from park what should I do


Hello mikefoafo,

I'm sorry that you are experiencing this issue. I would like to help. Could you please send me a PM of your VIN, current mileage, contact info and preferred dealership so I can better assist? Thanks!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

mikemfoafo said:


> Key is stuck in ignition of 2011 chevy cruze and gear will not shift from park what should I do


That can happen when the wheels are putting pressure on the steering. Try turning the steering wheel to take the pressure off the key and try to start the engine. If that works make sure that you turn the wheels so that there is no longer pressure on the lock. I hope that that is all the problem is.


----------



## RobbieGA (Jan 2, 2015)

*how did you fix problem*



mikemfoafo said:


> Key is stuck in ignition of 2011 chevy cruze and gear will not shift from park what should I do


Did you find a solution to the problem? my car is doing the same thing.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> Pbs ftw!


The steering wheel doesn't lock on the push button start? When you get out of your car next time(not running) grab the wheel to help your self up and out. it will click and lock, then the next time you go to leave the car will not let you take it out of park. As mentioned above on this thread the only thing you can do is jiggle the steering wheel left and right to unlock it(while turning the key if equipped).


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

RobbieGA said:


> *how did you fix problem*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find a solution to the problem? my car is doing the same thing.


Anyone figure this out? In need of desperate help. Also my brake lights don’t work.


----------



## USPI2011 (Oct 31, 2019)

mikemfoafo said:


> Key is stuck in ignition of 2011 chevy cruze and gear will not shift from park what should I do


Okay I had a same exact problem 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ. I had no brake lights no running lights but my third brake light worked and my headlamps worked car started drove fine as long as you used it cheater hole to shift out of park I changed the ignition solenoid did not help I change the brake position solenoid to not help conclusion is it was the body control module fried BCM that's your answer guys body control module controls basically all the modules that are on the body of the car. Have any additional questions hit me up
CruzeUnlimited.


----------

